# Are You A Ecologist?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

One statement in particular I found very troublesome...."your soils are now considered a public resource".....that signals the beginning of the end.....maybe it is time to look into Argentina.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/management/are-you-an-ecologist


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Like hell its a public resource! If Shanaynay and Tyrone want to own some soil, they better be buying some. If that's the logic now, next time I go to a restaurant I'm gonna leave without paying since the food they serve was raised on a "public resource" Now I'm as cranky as rjmoses....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> One statement in particular I found very troublesome...."your soils are now considered a public resource".....that signals the beginning of the end.....maybe it is time to look into Argentina.


I understand your concern about that statement, however it might force some to farm better eventually. We have a BTO behind us that every year the routine is mud it out, fall chisel the mud, then come back in the spring and chisel the gullies shut then farm right over it so it can gully out again. This year they had to get the tripled up articulated out to drag the chisel plow thru the wet spots.

You head over to amish country and those guys fall plow their muck whenever they can, then come winter if you don't have enough snow cover the county or state plows are plowing muck drifts along with snow drifts off the roads.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Damn right I'm an ecologist--but not the kind the public wants! They want to be in their "happy place" where everything is perfect. And they know exactly how they think it should be! But that isn't the real world.

"The new reality is: Society is now asking these questions and expecting answers from the agricultural community. All around the world, consumers are taking a much more proactive approach to understanding where their food comes from, how it got to their plate, and what were the social, animal and environmental costs.

This article has got me foaming at the mouth! When some jerk, who doesn't know a soybean from a cow, tries to tell me how I should be doing my job....I simply lose it!. I guess I have been in this situation just a few too many times.

This trend towards a "managed society", AKA communism (or whatever ism you want to put on it), sounds real good, but has proven it just don't work.

Ralph

NB: I am not saying the article is wrong; it pushes some very sensitive buttons I have about do-gooders and public policy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Damn right I'm an ecologist--but not the kind the public wants! They want to be in their "happy place" where everything is perfect. And they know exactly how they think it should be! But that isn't the real world.
> 
> "The new reality is: Society is now asking these questions and expecting answers from the agricultural community. All around the world, consumers are taking a much more proactive approach to understanding where their food comes from, how it got to their plate, and what were the social, animal and environmental costs.
> 
> ...


Amen.

Regards, Mike


----------

